

Revisiting JavaScript Objects - laktek
http://www.laktek.com/2012/12/29/revisiting-javascript-objects/

======
twiceaday
The layout of this blog is a little busted on ios. When I zoom in on my iPad
the left hand nav occludes parts of the article.

------
jonperl
Thanks for the article, it was a nice refresher!

